# Air compressor to clean PC?



## L3gacy

I dont think there is but I still use my 100 psi compressor fill it to like 50 or less and I blast away.
After 2 years now nothing has been damaged.
I've done it on a variety of motherboard OEM and Enthusiast.


----------



## Bobicon

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301814989&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac 500-Watt, 0.75-HP Electric Duster: Home Improvement[/URL]

I haven't personally used it, but I see some people recommend it around here.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;12980567*
> Amazon.com: Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac 500-Watt, 0.75-HP Electric Duster: Home Improvement


^ This


----------



## Kevdog

I just take my tower out to the garage and blow it out with a big compressor, I'm sure any one would due.


----------



## L3gacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;12980581*
> I just take my tower out to the garage and blow it out with a big compressor, I'm sure any one would due.


















Done that also.


----------



## beers

I have a little putzy air compressor that was $10 at the flea market that works fine for this purpose around 15 psi.

Haven't killed anything, I wonder how much I've saved in canned air..


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;12980567*
> Amazon.com: Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac 500-Watt, 0.75-HP Electric Duster: Home Improvement
> 
> I haven't personally used it, but I see some people recommend it around here.


Yeah I've seen that recommended too, was hoping someone would post that because thats what I wanted. Thanks! I guess I will try it out.


----------



## bfreddyberg

Another second on big shop compressor. About 120 psi never hurt my parts that I know of...just don't get super close, you don't need to


----------



## Amann

edit: nm fail post


----------



## H969

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301814989&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac 500-Watt, 0.75-HP Electric Duster: Home Improvement[/URL]

Had this for 6 months, it is awesome!! You will not be dispointed!!


----------



## DV9

Dude I just use my large shop compressor and the appropriate attachment, blows all the dust to the next dimension. Just make sure to test the air on yourself first, make sure it isn't moist.


----------



## vspec

If you use a compressor make sure you keep the line pressure set below 10psi to avoid moisture from the tank migrating through the line.

I do this on mine and never worry about moisture touching my components.


----------



## Andrea87

As I live in a pretty dry area, moist isn't a problem. If some creates inside the compressor's tank, just discharge it from the bottom valve a couple of times and let it refill.

I have cleaned my pc with an air compressor since years, even blasting at 120 psi (8atm), never had a problem, dust went off perfectly.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I just use my Dads compressor. Not sure how powerful it is in numbers but it gets dust out.. that's for sure. ^^


----------



## H969

Compressor users be carefull!!
Where I live in the north east the compressor tanks get water from condenstate!!!
If you do notice the water and let it dry before starting your rig, it most likly will be rusty water, that will make some bad stains!!


----------



## MIKEVALL

+1 for air compressers I hate stupid a55 cans of compressed air , if you dont do it right it can blow water. My friend has used his air compresser for yrs ! ( no problems) I take my rigs over to clean em when i can!

Ps i just bought a stupid can the other day for $7 and got it home ( no straw ) arggggggggg


----------



## fabrizziop

I use a cheap air blower, costed me aprox 20$. It's cheap and chinese, blows hot air and it's very loud, but for removing the dust from your pc it's very nice.


----------



## vspec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;12981721*
> Ps i just bought a stupid can the other day for $7 and got it home ( no straw ) arggggggggg


----------



## Bellagiofan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop;12981834*
> It's cheap and chinese, blows hot air and it's very loud.


So you know my girlfriend?


----------



## dmbjohn

you can always get a pressure regulator and water trap for an air compressor.....which if you spray paint ever you'd probably already own anyway.

works great for me.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bellagiofan;13404776*
> So you know my girlfriend?


ROFLMAO, this my friend, is the definition of sig-worthy


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Yes it's fine. Just run the thing for like 2 minutes to make sure theres no moisture droplets in the tank.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Another vote on the Metro Vac. One of the better investments for cleaning you'll ever make.









Big Air Compressor Users:
Be careful using those things. Make sure you drain the tank before you use it on a machine (to make sure there's no water). There's a drain plug on every air compressor I've ever used. And then, you should also be able to limit the pressure output. I personally use around 60-75 PSI at most for computer hardware. Any more, and it runs the risk of blowing parts off the board.


----------



## fishhawk

Yes the regulators work to apoint-but if you do own one and have painted cars-harleys and trucks for 30 years you now there is always a chance of moisture coming through. Yes you can use one-but it is never %100 safe-a burst my come through at any time. Ya i do know for a fact-brother owns harley shop other bro owns auto motive shop-, plus cutom painting.


----------



## TowelieTowel

I just open my case and stick a vvacuum cleaner in there to suck up all the dust.


----------



## hayabura

thank you

air compressor


----------



## burdebc

I've often used a pancake compressor (like contractors often use) to clean out my computer and it did work. However, I would recommend limiting the pressure because I have had fan blades break off before. I can't be certain if it was due specifically to using too much pressure or the fans were just old and cheap. The last time I cleaned my computer I just used an old toothbrush, a qtip, and my own breath. Pulling fans and cleaning them manually is the best way to ensure you don't damage anything.


----------



## attca2k

www.canlessair.com/


----------



## burning_ac1d

buying an air compressor will be cheaper than buying can after can after can.

Im not sure how strong it should be.
how much capacity (l/m) and how much max pressure (bar) should be fine ?

im thinking in getting this: (sorry its in swedish, just look at the details and numbers)
http://biltema.se/sv/Verktyg/Tryckluft/Kompressor/Kompressor-15195/ Batteridriven kompressor
or this:
http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Kompressor-Cotech-24/Pr408310000 Kompressor Cocraft 24

will buy a filter too to be safe from condensation.

anyone using one of this?


----------



## maltamonk

burning_ac1d said:


> buying an air compressor will be cheaper than buying can after can after can.
> 
> Im not sure how strong it should be.
> how much capacity (l/m) and how much max pressure (bar) should be fine ?
> 
> im thinking in getting this: (sorry its in swedish, just look at the details and numbers)
> 
> http://biltema.se/sv/Verktyg/Tryckluft/Kompressor/Kompressor-15195/ Batteridriven kompressor
> or this:
> http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Kompressor-Cotech-24/Pr408310000 Kompressor Cocraft 24
> 
> will buy a filter too to be safe from condensation.
> 
> anyone using one of this?


Idk it's at least 6 yr old necro.....lol. Your basic run of the mill garage air compressor will be just fine as long as you periodically drain the tank/s. If you're extra worried you can get a moisture trap....all for the price of a data vac or whatever and have all the extra uses of a real tool.


----------



## The Pook

maltamonk said:


> Idk it's at least 6 yr old necro.....lol. Your basic run of the mill garage air compressor will be just fine as long as you periodically drain the tank/s. If you're extra worried you can get a moisture trap....all for the price of a data vac or whatever and have all the extra uses of a real tool.



ignoring the necro, you should drain your tank regularly _and_ have an oil/water inline filter on your line. they sell disposable ones for ~$2 at Harbor Freight if you wanna cheap out on it and they work fine. 

no matter how much you drain the tank, try and use a paint gun without an oil/water filter :laughings


----------



## maltamonk

The Pook said:


> ignoring the necro, you should drain your tank regularly _and_ have an oil/water inline filter on your line. they sell disposable ones for ~$2 at Harbor Freight if you wanna cheap out on it and they work fine.
> 
> no matter how much you drain the tank, try and use a paint gun without an oil/water filter :laughings


Yeah I don't paint using them, but recognize the importance. I just think datavacs are overpriced and marketed to suckers.


----------



## nlitworld

I use my compressor all the time for cleaning out components. The only time you would need to worry is if you have a large oil-lube compressor and you're running it super hard in a humid environment without training the tank. Other than that, most smaller (>40gallon) compressors will be oil-free and all you need to do is not run it super hard before hand and drain your tank regularly. No big deal about moisture separator for that small of usage.

On a side note about those harbor freight orange ball filters; as someone who sells auto paint and body shop materials, those filters do about as much to clean your air as a cigarette filter does to keep you from getting cancer. Buyer beware.


----------



## Leopardi

nlitworld said:


> I use my compressor all the time for cleaning out components. The only time you would need to worry is if you have a large oil-lube compressor and you're running it super hard in a humid environment without training the tank. Other than that, most smaller (>40gallon) compressors will be oil-free and all you need to do is not run it super hard before hand and drain your tank regularly. No big deal about moisture separator for that small of usage.
> 
> On a side note about those harbor freight orange ball filters; as someone who sells auto paint and body shop materials, those filters do about as much to clean your air as a cigarette filter does to keep you from getting cancer. Buyer beware.







Just get one of these in 2019  They're around 50€ a piece in sales for the xpert unit, which will be even more powerful than canned air.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Air compressors often throw water out not a good thing to use on electronics  
Electric blower of any sort is better.


----------

